# Cherry Grove Pier Report



## sharkbite (Jun 8, 2001)

Fished yesterday from 1:30pm till about 8pm. caught 5 decent sized whiting and saw a number of rays caught but that was about it. A lady that had her kids crabbing next to me caught a sponge crab  All in all it was a great day to be out on the pier other then the cost! $13.00 for 2 rods. Think i'll stick to NC piers from now on... alot cheaper... 


Tight Lines

TIm


----------



## emanuel (Apr 2, 2002)

I've always heard that Cherry Grove is a ripoff. Now if you're into king fishing, it's supposedly a good place to go. I prefer 2nd Ave Pier, Myrtle Beach State Park Pier, or Garden City Pier. Last year, the most I paid to get on one of those piers was $6.50. 

Wait until May when the spanish macks start running. Dunk finger mullet or spanish rigs and you can pull them up like they're going out of style.


----------



## LitzFish26 (Apr 14, 2003)

I have fished the Cherry Grove Pier many times and the King fishing is good, but I have to agree that the price is ridiculous. 
But if you love to fish as much as I do, you will pay just about anything to land a nice fish. Good Luck!

Litz


----------



## sharkbite (Jun 8, 2001)

about how long does it take to get from north myrtle beach to the 2nd ave pier or garden city pier... I'm trying to figure out if it'd be quicker just to head straight down 501 instead of getting off on 9 and going over... it takes me about 3 hours to get to the cherry grove pier from my house.


----------



## emanuel (Apr 2, 2002)

Yeah, take 501 and run it straight on into Myrtle Beach. The people at 2nd Ave pier are pretty cool, and Garden City is really nice. Gotta go about 10 miles to the south on 17 to get to that one.


----------



## sharkbite (Jun 8, 2001)

Thanks for the info... will definately check 'em out my next days off  i love working 8 days then having off 6. Get to do alot of fishing


Tight Lines!


Tim


----------



## demonfish (Mar 31, 2002)

cherry grove is an excellant pier for king rigging, i was there on vacation the last 2 yrs in a row. but, never again. it is a rip off. the people who run the pier are very unfriendly to the ppl who pay the big bucks to fish. dont get me wrong the fisherman i met were great and very friendly and the pier is very long and well maintained. love the live well for bait. but, the owners could learn some hospitality from the outerbanks pier owners.


----------

